# 6mm steel- good ammo?



## Shadowslinger123

are 6mm steel balls good ammo?-ie, plinkin', huntin', etc...


----------



## Charles

I would not recommend 6mm steel for hunting ... they are just too small. As for target shooting ... whatever you are accurate with is just fine. Personally, I never shoot anything smaller than 9.5 mm ... but that is just my preference for target shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

I prefer 9.5mm, easier to hold in the pouch and packs more punch for shredding cans.

The 6mm will work though. Whatever you comfortable with i guess.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Shadowslinger123 said:


> are 6mm steel balls good ammo?-ie, plinkin', huntin', etc...


6mm is very small and light. If you do decide to use it, you will want very light pull bands, about 5 pounds will be plenty.


----------



## rdmiller3

6mm steel is fairly cheap and readily available at your local BigMart but most slingshots are not optimized for shooting anything so small and light. The pouch weighs nearly as much as the ammo!

I shoot 6mm ammo (steel and Airsoft plastic BBs) using a short, straight-cut, flat band without any pouch. You don't want a lot of draw length because there's not enough mass in the ammo to keep the band stable. All it needs is a mark on the center-point to show you where to put the pellet. A slingshot like this can even shoot .177" BBs.

But ammo that small _in a slingshot_ wouldn't be good for hunting.

Edit: I should add that although I do sometimes shoot the small stuff, it's pretty rare because it's not as much fun as bigger ammo.

One ammo I'm having fun with lately is spent 380ACP cases. They're no good for long distances but they make a lot of noise when they hit a can.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Yeah I think that is to small I'm with the others I only use 9.5mm or bigger!


----------



## Shadowslinger123

would 6mm (nickel plated) steel be too light for the Barnett black widow, standard tubular tan bands?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I've used 6mm for hunting, and used them with the Black-Widow; I've found they are not very good for either. Though I've killed with 6mm, most of the time they miss the vitals, and the black-widow seems to be too heavy a draw to shoot them very accurately; using flatbands and a light pouch, you have to get a very precise shot (and the distance is limited) but they can kill well, if placed accurately. To be honest, I'd reccommend 9.5, as they are simply that little bit more reliable, and have more of a punch.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i like to use them for target shooting for the high fps and the straight trajectory but i would seriously not recomend that u do not use them for hunting, use 9.5mm or 12mm thats what i use and it does the job for me.


----------



## RawSlingshots

If you do use 6mm steel (1/4'') what size straight bands would you guys use?? since 6mm is so easy to get around here (largest size ballbearing for bike mecanics!) i have a similar latex band like tbg


----------



## Gardengroove

Hi, I would suggest straight cut TBG 15mm wide and a very small pouch.


----------



## RawSlingshots

thanks mate!


----------



## Berkshire bred

thera band gold 22cm long 20mm at the fork, 15mm at the pouch single bands


----------



## wll

Shadowslinger123 said:


> would 6mm (nickel plated) steel be too light for the Barnett black widow, standard tubular tan bands?


It is *WAY* to small, 7/16" is really to small for those tubes IMHO. You are almost dry firing your slingshot using 6mm steel with those tubes.

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Big, fat tubes are only suitable for throwing big, fat ammo, and that not very fast.


----------



## Metropolicity

Dankung 1632 is perfect for 6-6.5mm steel. I use a cut where it pulls to about 500% for a nice strong, evenly matched band set to the ammo. The pull is about 2 lbs, you can do it all day which why I shoot such light bands + ammo.

1/2" Thereband black works wel, as does 1/4" Gold and 5/8" Blue, but cut to pull out to 500-500%.

The key here is to use a light pouch, I use single layer 1.5-2mm Roo or cowhide at 1/2"x2".


----------

